# Color Personality Test (NTs only please)



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

FREE Color Lingo Personality Test


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

I came out with a top color of green, yellow, orange, then blue. I found it easy to see which group of words went with what temperment so I'm hoping I wasn't biased.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Top - green


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I don't think you were biased. I told the other NFs that i thought we'd mostly get blue, you NTs would mostly get green, the SPs, orange, and the SJs, gold.*:kitteh:


----------



## Crocket (Nov 25, 2012)

Green, Blue, Gold, Orange. Well yeah, could see which choices went with which temperament. I think especially NT's got this right away? Though saying any other type with somewhat of an understandig of MBTI wouldn't would be NT-arrogance.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Green, orange, gold, blue.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

Green, gold, orange, blue. Interesting.


----------



## Crym (Nov 23, 2012)

Green, orange, blue, gold.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue, Green, Orange, Gold

Wow...I am the only NT who didn't score Green as top color? Feelin so special :3


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Blue, Green, Orange, Gold
> 
> Wow...I am the only NT who didn't score Green as top color? Feelin so special :3


We found an NF convert


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Orange, Blue, Green, Yellow. 

*I don't think that the test was very comprehensive. The choices were awfully limiting.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> We found an NF convert


T_T do not want! Do not waaaant!


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Green, blue, orange, gold.

Interesting.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Green, gold, orange, blue.


----------



## Vitali (Nov 24, 2012)

Green


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Green - Gold - Orange - Blue.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

Green
Gold
Blue
Orange


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Green ~> Blue ~> Orange ~> Gold


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Top is green.


----------



## Sharkee (Dec 30, 2012)

Green, Blue, Orange, Gold


----------

